
The mustard indicates progress. - there
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Hot_Dog
======
pontifier
I thought it was a joke, but it makes sense. I haven't tried fedora yet, but I
might if the Beefy Miracle occurs. Hot dogs are delicious, and to me symbolize
American freedom and summertime fun. Imagine stadiums full of people holding a
linux distro's mascot. The year of linux on the desktop could be 2011!

